# Telecommute from Cabo



## redgondola (Jan 5, 2013)

Curious as to whether anyone is telecommuting from Los Cabos - been considering full time move to CSL - I work over the phone and internet full time (need to use Skype and have reliable cell service to States). 

Feasibility? - any thoughts on reliability of service? Seems like I see speeds of around 2 megs advertised - truth in advertising? When visiting I've been OK at resort properties with wireless but...need to do more than just check my email to work full time.

Telecommute anyone?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

redgondola said:


> Curious as to whether anyone is telecommuting from Los Cabos - been considering full time move to CSL - I work over the phone and internet full time (need to use Skype and have reliable cell service to States).
> 
> Feasibility? - any thoughts on reliability of service? Seems like I see speeds of around 2 megs advertised - truth in advertising? When visiting I've been OK at resort properties with wireless but...need to do more than just check my email to work full time.
> 
> Telecommute anyone?


I work about half time on the internet from Guadalajara. I find the internet connection is very reliable. I have more trouble with the power service. Power is interrupted pretty often. The interruptions vary in length from a fraction of a second to several hours.

I have a cable internet connection. The advertised speed is 10 Mbs. The actual speed currently is around 25 -30 Mbs down and around 1 Mbs up. I have heard bad things about DSL through TelMex but have no personal experience. I would check with locals who use both cable and DSL before deciding which way to go.

Note that I am not in Cabo or Baja Sur.


----------



## frieda (Jun 26, 2013)

I was told by someone who currently lives there that the best way to guarantee good internet service is by renting a house that alredy has a landline installed. Trying to get one installed by the landlord later is going to be difficult, so you should make this a priorty when looking for rentals. This way your dsl service will not be a problem


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The landlord does not have to make the install .... you can. I've done it numerous times


----------



## frieda (Jun 26, 2013)

oh, well that's good to know, any idea of the cost...is it expensive to install?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

frieda said:


> oh, well that's good to know, any idea of the cost...is it expensive to install?


I am not in Cabo San Lucas, but I have cable internet. There was no installation cost, just the monthly rate which is currently about $550 mxn/mo.


----------



## frieda (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks for the info!


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

The original post from Cabo San Lucas was from January, but if anyone is interested, my experience in Cabo was:

Showed up at the Telmex office and requested that a phone line be installed, along with an internet package

I asked for the 5mbs speed, but was told that since I live a bit out from the downtown exchange they couldn’t guarantee 5mbs - would I like to try the 3mbs speed initially to see if it met my needs? If I found it too slow they could later give me a month at 5mbs and I could see if there was any increase in speed (all far honest from what I’m used to back home)

I agreed to get the 3mbs phone/internet package (cost of $389 mxn a month, with 100 minutes a month free calls to each of cell, local and national) 

I was asked at this first meeting for a username and password, which is then used for everything, including for immediate access to Telmex hotspots (the Telmex person wrote my login details in her ‘Usarios y Contrasenas’ exercise book….) 

The standard installation time here is one to ten business days, and on day four a technician came and installed the phone line and internet (no installation charges) At the original meeting I was given a wi fi modem, which is preconfigured so was just a case of plug and play​
All fast and easy – 3mbs is way slower than what I’m used to, but Netflix is fine. The only time the speed is an issue is that it takes longer to download a movie – I can live with that….. There are Telmex hotspots all over the town, which wouldn’t be anything new to USA expats but is something I’ve never had the luxury of before. Great to be able to not have to pay for a separate Telmex cell internet service. Net connection has been 100% so far.


----------

